# TFF



## GreenNeedle (4 Apr 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a problem with TFF?  I haven't been able to load them up since yesterday!!  Keeps telling me there is an IPS Driver Error!!

Andy


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Apr 2008)

same here, i can access home page and information etc but i cant get onto the main forum. It should be rectified soon.


----------



## Gill (4 Apr 2008)

Ive had the same since yesterday,
IPS DNS Error


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Apr 2008)

Have you got the spots set up yet gill?


----------

